# Zeke Has A Love Child?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Ex-NBA "bad-boy" Isiah Thomas was entangled in a bitter, heart-wrenching paternity case that blew up in his face just months after he was married — and dragged through the courts for a decade.
> 
> A Bloomfield Hills, Mich., woman has received child support from Thomas for her 19-year-old son, Marc E.T. Dones, who she claims was fathered by Thomas in a liaison a mere two months before he walked down the aisle with college sweetheart Lynn Kendall. Jenni Dones claimed in her December 1985 paternity suit that after an "intimate, exclusive, ongoing relationship," she and Isiah conceived a love child on May 26, 1985. Marc was born the following February.
> Just three years into that pact, in 1984, the Pistons gave Thomas a 10-year, $12 million contract; that summer, Thomas and Kendall became engaged.
> ...


http://www.nypost.com/news/regionalnews/61124.htm

The NY Media is having a field day with Zeke!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Kitty said:


> The NY Media is having a field day with Zeke!




I know he's heard this many times but...

Welcome to NY Zeke....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I know he's heard this many times but...
> 
> Welcome to NY Zeke....


I don't see Zeke lasting too long, he is going to really take a beating image wise for the rest of the season.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

i could care less what isiah does on his personal time............especially if it has nothing to do with basketball......... 


:boohoo:


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

oh come on, who DOESNT have a love child?


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Uh....*

How 'bout anybody with a sense of responsibility?


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> How 'bout anybody with a sense of responsibility?


Child Support is responsibility :laugh: :rotf: :rofl: jk


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

The kid looks exactly like him.


----------

